# What do you hate?



## BunnySilver (Mar 12, 2014)

What is something that you hate? Whether it's a kind if foods, or something your hooman does, what do you really dislike? I hate having to go back in my cage! I don't care if I got to run around for 1 hour or 6 I don't want to go back in! *pouting* 

-Silver


----------



## Bville (Mar 12, 2014)

I hate that parsley stuff. My bunny mommy keeps telling me all bunnies love it and my bunny brothers love it, but I don't want it! It's so yucky! I wish she would stop trying to sneak it into my veggie bowl. I just want carrots and Brussels sprouts on top of my greens! 

-Pepper


----------



## Hkok (Mar 12, 2014)

When mom (or sometimes dad) use the Vacumcleaner it's evil! 
- Erslev


----------



## BabyMiyo (Mar 12, 2014)

When da hoomins picks us up. We not likes dat at all. Sumtimes daddy zooms us up weally high like an airplane! No daddy! Dats weally scawy! Hmph.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 12, 2014)

I hates those shiny white bags that make loud crinkling noises when mummy moves them around.


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 13, 2014)

We all hates different things but we agree bein picked up aint no good. I doesn't like carrits cept the green parts. (that's BB) Cocoa don't like apple wood, Pizza don't like apples, Tippy don't like goin in his cage, Race Track don't like anything that stops him form runnin if he wants to. MC don't like the hay we gots now, it's good but him likes the other kind. Skittles don't like pellets so he don't get none, them makes him sick. Cotton don't like basil even if it's good for him. Sylver don't like them alfalfa and oat cubed we's supposed to chew on. Tubby don't like the litter wes all use so she gets just straw in the box. Cali don't much like being petted at all, she was raised by bad hoomins. Sassy don't like the res of us not listening to her, she thinks she's the queen around here. M&M don't like her food rationed but it gots to be cuz she never stops eating if there is anything for her to eat.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate when Daddy is gone


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 13, 2014)

I never had parsley before. Yeah I didn't like being picked up much when my hooman first got me, but I learned that it is sort of "necessary" whatever that means. Yeah I hate it when my mommy is gone at school in the day too. &#128532;


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate when mummy cweans my cage and twies to twick me back intwo it with yogies. Mean.
-Moo


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 14, 2014)

I hates my food bowl. I's just tip all my pellets on the floor of the cage. And the mommy hooman is always rearranging my cage I's just have to put things wer I wants dem.
Seffie

I's hate anyone buts my kid going in my cage so I's nip dem hard to say get out!
Mason


----------



## pani (Mar 14, 2014)

We HATES being picked up! Mama is trying to get us used to it but we hate it! We can get everywhere we have to on our own legs, thanks, mama! 

~ Felix & Clementine


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 14, 2014)

Hkok said:


> When mom (or sometimes dad) use the Vacumcleaner it's evil!
> - Erslev



True true! That thing is pure evil, I hide in my cage when it tries to eat me!! :bawl:

Stewie


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 14, 2014)

We hates it when she puts my veggie back in the bowl after I's so nicely sorted it and spreads it out all over. She says I throws my food around in "reklass abandinmint". What's this meaning?


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 14, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> We hates it when she puts my veggie back in the bowl after I's so nicely sorted it and spreads it out all over. She says I throws my food around in "reklass abandinmint". What's this meaning?



I do the same thing and momma says I a sloppy slob but I's just like my veggies so I can see them all and pick the best bits for eating first! I get my momma back when she messes with my foods, I tip over my food bowl! That will teach her. :bunny18


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah vacuum cleaners are for sure evil! I also hate it when my hooman uses a raisin to make me come to her just to put me back in the cage. Then, the second I am distracted she grabs me!! &#128544;


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 15, 2014)

BabyMiyo said:


> When da hoomins picks us up. We not likes dat at all. Sumtimes daddy zooms us up weally high like an airplane! No daddy! Dats weally scawy! Hmph.



My Daddy picks me up like that and I have learnt to live with it. However, I do grunt and bark at Daddy when he picks me up during a game of kill the doo rag.


----------



## Bville (Mar 22, 2014)

New hate...strawberry tops! Mommy was thinking it was a treat to give us the tops of her strawberries, but we won't touch them!!! She's crazy giving us what she would normally just throw away. What does she think we are, goats?
-Fred, Smokey, and Pepper


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I haven't tried strawberry tops, but I don't like strawberries themselves. They are weird &#128528;


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 23, 2014)

We loves strawberry tops. Groucho hates being bothered by hoomans. He prefers to just snuggles wif me. But ones he is picted up fir a minit he will snuggles. I hates when mama picks me up and cuts my fur off. It feels funny and I no lykes it. But then I gets snuggles and treats and I feels better wif less matteded fur. But I still don't lyke how it feels. Groucho dussent neither.


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 31, 2014)

I hate when you think you're going to get something good, but then it's just hay. :sigh: Also there are mean feathered creatures here. I just wanted to see what they were and they tried to peck at me. At least they drop good stuff when they're eating.


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 31, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> Yeah I haven't tried strawberry tops, but I don't like strawberries themselves. They are weird &#128528;



Please send your strawberries here to me. I live in a house, you should be able to find it.


----------



## pani (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't like the orange and green things that mama tried to give me today! I nibbled a bit of the green bit but it was yucky, and the orange part smelled too funny to even try. Clementine ate so much though! I don't know why because they're so gross. Mama gave me 'basil' instead, and I love that. This is the orange and green thing.







Blegh!

~ Felix


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 31, 2014)

Haha I'll tell my mommy to send them to you next times she tries to feed one to me! Yeah I love the orange things Clementine likes too, my mommy calls them "carrots". I haven't tried the green part yet though

~Silver


----------



## blwinteler (Apr 1, 2014)

Mordecai said:


> I hate when you think you're going to get something good, but then it's just hay. :sigh: Also there are mean feathered creatures here. I just wanted to see what they were and they tried to peck at me. At least they drop good stuff when they're eating.



We have a feathered thing too. I think the word is "beard." If you wants yore beards to stays away, try to eats dem. Then yore hoomans will keeps dem away from you. Dat's what I (Bugsy) did. I had to try two times before my hoomins got the point. Now, when we is out of our cage, the beard is in his.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 1, 2014)

That green stuff on the top is my favourite!!!! I try to tell Dumpy to buy more of them.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 9, 2014)

I hate it when my hooman twies to give me my fwostbite tweatment. It hurts lots.


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

My bunny HATES asparagus! I guess that's kind of a good thing, so that her pee does not stink.


----------

